# Microsoft Lifecam VX-3000



## Luvinlij (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm not sure what's wrong exactly but I'll try...

I ve had this webcam up and running before, but after deleting my previous webcam, this new one hasnt been working. Ive reinstalled, using both the cd and the software on the internet, Ive tried uninstalling the USB controllers, Ive tried running hardware updates, everything.

What could possibly be wrong??

I have a little yellow X in the device manager beside my cam icon under Imaging driver, I also get a code 39 saying the driver is missing or corrupted.
Help??


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

Luvinlij said:


> I'm not sure what's wrong exactly but I'll try...
> 
> I ve had this webcam up and running before, but after deleting my previous webcam, this new one hasnt been working. Ive reinstalled, using both the cd and the software on the internet, Ive tried uninstalling the USB controllers, Ive tried running hardware updates, everything.
> 
> ...


I don't know what file you downloaded? So here's a direct link to the file at Microsoft:

http://download.microsoft.com/download/1/9/5/195512A9-1C1E-4429-BFF0-613D8D92E122/LC14.exe

The above is for reference purposes only.

Also, the Device Manager gives you an error code of 39. Here is what Microsoft says about this error:

**** Begin Quote ****

Code 39

Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)

Recommended resolution

Reasons for this error include a driver that is not present; a binary file that is corrupted; a file I/O problem, or a driver that references an entry point in another binary file that could not be loaded.

Uninstall the driver, and then click Scan for hardware changes to reinstall or upgrade the driver.

On the General Properties tab of the device, click Troubleshoot to start the Troubleshooting Wizard.

**** END QUOTE ****

Since you've said you have already uninstalled the driver and reinstalled it? Then there is probably nothing wrong with the installation of the item. Error code 39 say, indirectly, that it recognizes the hardware and attempts to load the driver! BUT it encounters errors in the process.

OK, we are going to try some empirical tests. Follow these steps and we will know a lot more about the problem.

# 1 - Disconnect web camera
# 2 - reboot system
# 3 - check device manager is error code 39 still being reported

IF it's still being reported we have reduced the odds to 50/50 chance of it being either a hardware or software problem.

NEXT, if you have access to another computer? Then install the software and test the web camera on that machine. If there are no problems, with the installation or the camera itself? Then we've further reduced the odds to a 100% chance that there is a software or BIOS problem.

Let us know what the results are.

HTH

Bill


----------

